# Todo se pega menos la hermosura



## fat

Buenos días a todos,

alguien sabría decirme como se puede traducir al francés, o si ya existe la expresión:

"Todo se pega menos la hermosura"

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

Es muy difícil. En francés no hay una palabra que signifique "pegar" en el sentido de contagiar. Una enfermedad "ça gagne" (se propaga), "se transmet", "s'attrape", pero ni siquiera hay un verbo como "contagiar".


  Escribiendo esto veo que tal vez puede decirse "tout s'attrape sauf la beauté".


----------



## fat

Gracias lpfr. Y no existe una frase con el mismo significado, como por ejemplo:
"de tal palo tal astilla" que en francés sería: "tel père tel fils"
que no es una traducción literal, pero tiene el mismo sentido.

Gracias


----------



## chics

O con la idea de copiar, de transmitir...


----------



## Prishka

i Hola Fat ! Pienso que que un término un poco coloquial como "pegar" en este caso se traduce "refiler" en francés.
 " Tout se refile sauf la beauté"
Espero haberte ayudado!
hsata luego


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En français on emploierait _déteindre_ :
- tout déteint

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola Martine
Si tu dis: *tout déteint sauf la beauté* cela va signifier que_ tout perd de son éclat excepté la beauté_ ce qui est, malheureusement, un contresens.
Il faut en rester à la proposition de lpfr "s'attraper".
Le sens de _*déteindre*_ que tu proposes, à savoir: communiquer une partie de...ne peut s'employer qu'avec la préposition *sur* ce qui obligerait à des contorsions structurelles peu évidentes.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Tienes razón, GURB, he sido demasiado parca en palabras. Tan solo me refería a traducir _pegar_ en este sentido y perdí la perspectiva de la frase propuesta.

Pero creo que se puede arreglar sin demasiadas contorsiones en este caso:
- tout déteint sur tout sauf...

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Ma grand-mère disait "fréquenter les chiens, ça donne des puces" ... dommage qu'on perde l'idée de l'exception concernant la beauté


----------



## swift

Hmm... pero el dicho de tu abuela me hace pensar más bien en 'el que con lobos anda a aullar aprende'...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

jprr said:


> Ma grand-mère disait "fréquenter les chiens, ça donne des puces" ... dommage qu'on perde l'idée de l'exception concernant la beauté


Y las abuelas españoles dicen:
- Si te acuestas con perros amaneces con pulgas


----------



## GURB

Hola Martine


> Pero que se puede arreglar sin demasiadas contorsiones en este caso:
> - tout déteint sur tout sauf...


Cette proposition me plaît beaucoup et "fait" très proverbe.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

lpfr said:


> Es muy difícil. En francés no hay una palabra que signifique "pegar" en el sentido de contagiar. Una enfermedad "ça gagne" (se propaga), "se transmet", "s'attrape", pero ni siquiera hay un verbo como "contagiar".
> 
> Escribiendo esto veo que tal vez puede decirse "tout s'attrape sauf la beauté".



La propuesta de *lpfr *me gusta bastante: *tout s'attrape sauf la beauté*.


----------



## Mederic

Víctor Pérez said:


> La propuesta de *lpfr *me gusta bastante: *tout s'attrape sauf la beauté*.



En_ todo se pega _"pegar" significa transmitir o recibir? Si es recibir, "s'attraper" puede colar, sino lo correcto sería : "Tout se transmet (...)" (ou "tout se refile", más familiar).



lpfr said:


> Es muy difícil. En francés no hay una palabra que signifique "pegar" en el sentido de contagiar. Una enfermedad "ça gagne" (se propaga), "se transmet", "s'attrape", pero ni siquiera hay un verbo como "contagiar".
> 
> 
> Escribiendo esto veo que tal vez puede decirse "tout s'attrape sauf la beauté".



El verbo "contagier" existe -> ver y ver


----------



## sibhor

Bonjour,

A moins que "contagier" soit une invention permettant de combler un manque de vocabulaire. En tout cas, le CNTRL ne le connaît pas ! (Ici)


----------



## Mederic

Il faut croire que CNTRL n'a pas réponse à tout!

Tous les mots sont à l'origine une invention


----------



## holaholacaracola

Para el verbo "contagiar" o "pegar" yo juraría haber oído alguna vez "contaminer" es correcto?... pero creo que en este contexto no va nada bien este verbo


----------



## Paquita

Pour garder un contexte médical : tout est contagieux sauf..


----------

